# Magic trade Bogans for Brandon Hunter



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Magic trade Bogans for Hunter*

http://www.insidehoops.com/hunter-bogans-110104.shtml


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not surprised. Stevenson is a better player than Bogans. Once they signed him to that deal he got, I had a feeling it would be Bogans saying lata.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I must say, I think we could have gotten more from trading Bogans than Brandon Hunter. At least Bogans will get a nice chance in Charlotte, best of luck to him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

It's a stupid trade, but honestly it doesn't make much of a difference. Now we have Hunter on the IL instead of Bogans.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i like bogans. he was one of the shining moments of last year. sad to see him go. hello hunter. have fun on the IL


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

i though it was goin to be stevenson gettin traded i was surprise when i heard the news...so does this mean that stevenson is goin to back up mobley?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Charlotte got the better player, but Orlando filled their needs. They needed a backup big and didnt have minutes for Bogans, who looks like he could be a solid young player. Good for Bogans, great for Charlotte, and it doesnt make a bit of difference for Orlando


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

i wish we just traded bogans for 2 2nd rounders or a 1st rounder


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

It doesn't matter whether DeShawn Stevenson is better than Keith Bogans, because neither would have played for the Magic this year. The only thing that matters is that Stevenson has a three-year contract, but Bogans has an expiring contract and wouldn't have re-signed with the Magic next summer. He was useless to the Magic, so they would have taken anything in return for him. This trade is a great example of how little you get in return for a player if he is useless to you, and it also shows how big men are worth a lot more than guards.

The only three guards who will play will be Steve Francis, Cuttino Mobley, and Jameer Nelson. A lot of NBA teams are starting to use three-guard rotations, they use combo guards as their sixth men, and that's what Nelson will be for the Magic this year. Stevenson will only play in garbage time or if someone gets hurt, and Bogans would have been in the same situation. Brandon Hunter, on the other hand, should get around 12 minutes per game as a backup PF.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> It doesn't matter whether DeShawn Stevenson is better than Keith Bogans, because neither would have played for the Magic this year. The only thing that matters is that Stevenson has a three-year contract, but Bogans has an expiring contract and wouldn't have re-signed with the Magic next summer. He was useless to the Magic, so they would have taken anything in return for him. This trade is a great example of how little you get in return for a player if he is useless to you, and it also shows how big men are worth a lot more than guards.
> 
> The only three guards who will play will be Steve Francis, Cuttino Mobley, and Jameer Nelson. A lot of NBA teams are starting to use three-guard rotations, they use combo guards as their sixth men, and that's what Nelson will be for the Magic this year. Stevenson will only play in garbage time or if someone gets hurt, and Bogans would have been in the same situation. Brandon Hunter, on the other hand, should get around 12 minutes per game as a backup PF.


I agree. Bogans is a good player particularly on defense, but he wasn't going to get any time on the Magic this year. Francis and Mobley are always among the league leader in minutes played, so there's going to be very little time for any other guards to play. Like RP McMurphy said, Jameer Nelson will get any backup minutes. There won't be any time when Francis and Mobley are both out of the game except in blowouts, so whenever Jameer is in either Francis or Mobley will be playing the 2. If at all necessary, we still have Stevenson there to play the 2 or even the 1 for short periods of time. 

I like Brandon Hunter a lot. I feel much better knowing that we have him to play backup PF for us rather than being forced to use Garrity there. Garrity needs to play the 3, period. Hunter showed he was a very good rebounder in limited playing time last season with Boston, and should be a good addition to our team as a tough guy down low, and a big body. Bogans should do well in Charlotte with more playing time, and Hunter should excell as a backup in Orlando. Good trade for both teams in my opinion.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> I like Brandon Hunter a lot. I feel much better knowing that we have him to play backup PF for us rather than being forced to use Garrity there. Garrity needs to play the 3, period.


Is Pat Garrity even going to play this year? I can't see him touching the floor unless Grant Hill gets hurt again.

I don't like Brandon Hunter, he's a goon who was sent onto the floor in the playoffs with the express purpose of trying to injure Jermaine O'Neal, or at least get into a fight with him and get him ejected. But he'll still help this team.

A lot of people say that the Magic frontcourt sucks because it doesn't have anyone who can score 15 points, but I think they will get the job done. If you have a backcourt that will be jacking up a ton of shots, you want to have good offensive rebounders around the basket who will clean up the glass and score garbage points, and that's what Hunter, Battie, Cato, and Howard will do for this team. They are a poor man's version of the 2001 Sixers, where it wasn't a big deal that Allen Iverson missed so many shots, because Tyrone Hill and Dikembe Mutombo got so many offensive boards. Obviously, Cato is no Mutombo, but I think he'll get the job done.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Stevenson better play like a totally different person this year. That's all I'm going to say.

Didn't Gaines teach you guys anything? Don't put all your eggs in Jameer's basket yet. And there's no way in hell he's a combo gaurd at that height. He's a 1 and ONLY a 1. Stevenson will be playing a decent amount now, sadly. Lord knows Bogans was better....


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> And there's no way in hell he's a combo gaurd at that height. He's a 1 and ONLY a 1.


What I meant was, when Francis and Nelson are both in the game, Francis will move to SG and Nelson will play PG. All of the backup minutes at both guard positions will go to Jameer.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Stevenson better play like a totally different person this year. That's all I'm going to say.
> 
> Didn't Gaines teach you guys anything? Don't put all your eggs in Jameer's basket yet. And there's no way in hell he's a combo gaurd at that height. He's a 1 and ONLY a 1. Stevenson will be playing a decent amount now, sadly. Lord knows Bogans was better....


The Combo guard in this situation is Francis, not Jameer.

Jameer comes off the bench to play the 1, and moves Francis to the 2 and Mobley to the bench. That's what he meant. Francis has the offense to make it work.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> What I meant was, when Francis and Nelson are both in the game, Francis will move to SG and Nelson will play PG. All of the backup minutes at both guard positions will go to Jameer.


I totally didn't see your post and I was on this page for like a half hour.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> What I meant was, when Francis and Nelson are both in the game, Francis will move to SG and Nelson will play PG. All of the backup minutes at both guard positions will go to Jameer.


Actually, Stevenson will get some good minutes. The plan is for Nelson to be the backup point guard, period. Also, Hunter isn't going to get PT at all, I think he'll be stashed on the IL.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> Is Pat Garrity even going to play this year? I can't see him touching the floor unless Grant Hill gets hurt again.


That's to be determined. If I was coaching the team, I wouldn't give Garrity more than garbage time. The main reason is that at this point there's really no benefit in having him out on the court over Turkoglu. Garrity can't really do anything better than Hedo except shoot supposedly, but Pat's numbers were awful in the preseason whereas Turkoglu was lights out. I just think having Garrity on the court serves little purpose with already having two excellent 3-point shooters in Turkoglu and Mobley. 



> I don't like Brandon Hunter, he's a goon who was sent onto the floor in the playoffs with the express purpose of trying to injure Jermaine O'Neal, or at least get into a fight with him and get him ejected. But he'll still help this team.


How can you blame that on Hunter? I can guarantee you he was sent out there to do that by the coaches, not on his own doing. At that point he was a guy playing to hang onto his job. Basically it's a "go out there and do the job or we'll get someone in there who will do it" kind of thing. I like his size, toughness and rebounding ability. 



> A lot of people say that the Magic frontcourt sucks because it doesn't have anyone who can score 15 points, but I think they will get the job done. If you have a backcourt that will be jacking up a ton of shots, you want to have good offensive rebounders around the basket who will clean up the glass and score garbage points, and that's what Hunter, Battie, Cato, and Howard will do for this team. They are a poor man's version of the 2001 Sixers, where it wasn't a big deal that Allen Iverson missed so many shots, because Tyrone Hill and Dikembe Mutombo got so many offensive boards. Obviously, Cato is no Mutombo, but I think he'll get the job done.


I agree.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't really understand the idea behind this trade. They say there were too many guys at the guard spots, yet now the team has Cato, Battie, Kasun, Bradley, Howard, DeClerq, and Garrity at PF and C. So we now have 7 guys who play PF or C and Garrity who can also play PF. Maybe they are planning on releasing Bradley or Kasun, or maybe even Hunter.

Bogans was a good player and looked to have improved this summer. I would have kept him over Stevenson.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I don't really understand the idea behind this trade. They say there were too many guys at the guard spots, yet now the team has Cato, Battie, Kasun, Bradley, Howard, DeClerq, and Garrity at PF and C. So we now have 7 guys who play PF or C and Garrity who can also play PF. Maybe they are planning on releasing Bradley or Kasun, or maybe even Hunter.
> 
> Bogans was a good player and looked to have improved this summer. I would have kept him over Stevenson.


Well, two things about that; first, Bradley, Kasun and DeClercq can't really be counted as legitimate players. For instance, if Battie and Howard were to go down with injuries, would you feel secure having Bradley stepping in to play big minutes? Or Kasun? You can never have too many big bodies, especially when a lot of them aren't good at all. Hunter gives us a young guy who's ferocious rebounder off the bench. My second point was just to reiterate what RP McMurphy said earlier, that Bogans was likely traded over Stevenson because of their contractual status. Bogans would've bolted after this year anyway whereas DeShawn is locked up for two more years.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, two things about that; first, Bradley, Kasun and DeClercq can't really be counted as legitimate players. For instance, if Battie and Howard were to go down with injuries, would you feel secure having Bradley stepping in to play big minutes? Or Kasun? You can never have too many big bodies, especially when a lot of them aren't good at all. Hunter gives us a young guy who's ferocious rebounder off the bench. My second point was just to reiterate what RP McMurphy said earlier, that Bogans was likely traded over Stevenson because of their contractual status. Bogans would've bolted after this year anyway whereas DeShawn is locked up for two more years.


On the second part, I understand that. But with the first part, honestly I feel no more confident with Hunter on the floor than with Bradley or Kasun really. I really don't expect Orlando to keep all these guys on the roster. Someone will be gone.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I don't really understand the idea behind this trade. They say there were too many guys at the guard spots, yet now the team has Cato, Battie, Kasun, Bradley, Howard, DeClerq, and Garrity at PF and C. So we now have 7 guys who play PF or C and Garrity who can also play PF. Maybe they are planning on releasing Bradley or Kasun, or maybe even Hunter.
> 
> Bogans was a good player and looked to have improved this summer. I would have kept him over Stevenson.


Mobley and Francis are two players who have been top 10 in mpg for the last 4 years. Francis and Mobley's minutes alone at the 2 spot will leave little time for Bogans to play barring an injury. I think they needed his help on the boards to initiate the fast break... the Magic have alot of so-so players at the 4 spot (excluding Howard), they are no where near as deep as some people are making them out to be. Kasun, Bradley and DeClerq are crap, Garrity won't be playing the 4... good trade for the Magic.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sorry I didn't read ya'lls posts... I guess I just reiterated what hobojoe and RP said.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> On the second part, I understand that. But with the first part, honestly I feel no more confident with Hunter on the floor than with Bradley or Kasun really. I really don't expect Orlando to keep all these guys on the roster. Someone will be gone.


Well, what would have trading Stevenson instead of Bogans accomplished in that aspect? As it is, Bogans was going to play very little this season and leave after the year is over. So what do we really lose by trading him now and getting a young big man who's a capable rebounder?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brandon Hunter will probably be a solid player in the NBA if he gets a chance. He will never be a star, however, he could very well be a good role player for the Magic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, what would have trading Stevenson instead of Bogans accomplished in that aspect? As it is, Bogans was going to play very little this season and leave after the year is over. So what do we really lose by trading him now and getting a young big man who's a capable rebounder?


I'm not talking about it in terms of trading Stevenson instead of Bogans. 

I just don't understand why they do the deal saying they are too stacked at guard when the team already has 8 guys who can play PF/C and Bogans is pound for pound more talented than Hunter. And everyone can say what they want, but Garrity will see mins at PF this year.

Contracts aside, I would just rather have seen Stevenson gone than Bogans. I think Stevenson is a good as he is going to get. While I think Bogans had more room for improvement and was a more solid player.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Brandon Hunter will probably be a solid player in the NBA if he gets a chance. He will never be a star, however, he could very well be a good role player for the Magic.


yea brian hunter can be a solid player but i though that he was a small forward ..even though he probably wont see anytime at all ..i think this was just a garbage trade.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about it in terms of trading Stevenson instead of Bogans.
> ...


They made a deal because apparently Bogans wasn't too happy as he began to realize his role was going to be greatly reduced this season, and was seeking a trade. Brandon Hunter fills a need at backup power forward. While we seem to have a ton of big guys, most of them are centers rather than power forwards, and most of them aren't very good at all. Hunter is young and showed signs of being a good player last year in limited action.


----------



## BlackDragon (Oct 14, 2004)

This is a bad move. We should have taken more in return for Bogans. Hunter's level is not at Bogans'.  

But this has been really good for Bogans.He will get much more minutes at Bobcats.

Best wishes to Bogans.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlackDragon</b>!
> This is a bad move. We should have taken more in return for Bogans. Hunter's level is not at Bogans'.
> 
> But this has been really good for Bogans.He will get much more minutes at Bobcats.
> ...


No one is arguing that Hunter is on Bogans' level, we all know he's not. The point is that Hunter can actually help the Magic, whereas Bogans wasn't going to play much at all this season and was going to leave after the year. He had very little value to the Magic.


----------



## cheepseats (Nov 3, 2004)

You’re right. Along those same lines is the wisdom of Orl’s WeisGM. He has approached this year as a doctor curing a bad infection -- If it shows signs, cut it out before it spreads. Bogans was showing signs by complaining about playing time (through his agent) before the season even started. I am sure ALL of the Magic players (and their agents) know by now the WeisGM doesn’t use antibiotics. I really believe with running offence Davis will use this year all capable players will get their minutes. No one will get (or want) 40+ min. I hope Bogans values playing time over winning.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cheepseats</b>!
> You’re right. Along those same lines is the wisdom of Orl’s WeisGM. He has approached this year as a doctor curing a bad infection -- If it shows signs, cut it out before it spreads. Bogans was showing signs by complaining about playing time (through his agent) before the season even started. I am sure ALL of the Magic players (and their agents) know by now the WeisGM doesn’t use antibiotics. I really believe with running offence Davis will use this year all capable players will get their minutes. No one will get (or want) 40+ min. I hope Bogans values playing time over winning.


Nice first post, rookie.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi guys,
Just a note from a Celtic forum fan. Brandon Hunter is a good young player, he's NOT a goon by any means, in fact he was probably the nicest guy on the Celtics last year. He's full of energy and just wants a chance. In the few times we actually let him play last year he did very well, his offense is not as bad as some say and he's a Monster on the boards even though he's a little undersized. He IS a PF not a SF. The kid will never be a star but he could be a really good roll player for you and he's a good kid, not a thug as someone said earlier. Brandon did not go after Jermaine to hurt him and get him out of the game, he is emotional and wants to win and prove himself. If he ever gets a chance to play for you, you'll like him. Give the kid a chance.


----------

